# Грыжи в шейном отделе и поясничном и гемангиома L5



## VikV (22 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте,чуть больше месяца назад стало сжимать шею и отдавать давящей болью в виски и уши, Сделал МРТ шейного отдела и узи сосудого шеи. 

До этого давно еще были несколько защемпляющие боли в пояснице если сгибался под 90 градусов, и несколько раз затяжные боли в районе икр то одной то другой ноги (думал что-то с сосудами, флеболог по УЗИ исключил)

Результаты МРТ #1:
*Наименование исследования*
МРТ шейного отдела позвоночник, МР ангиография сосудов на уровне шеи
*Заключение*
На серии МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника определяются дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в виде снижения гидрофильности дисков С4-С7, субхондрального склероза С2-С7. Высота дисков сохранена. Шейный лордоз усилен. Структура шейных позвонков равномерная. Небольшие задне-боковые остеофиты локализуются на уровне С4-С7. Унко-вертебральные сочленения деформированы. Под задне-боковыми остеофитами дифференцируются: - дорзальная протрузия диска С4-С5 (1,4мм), деформирующая переднюю камеру дурального мешка, - диффузные дорзальные грыжи дисков С5-С6 (2,2мм), С6-С7 (2,4мм), компремирующие переднюю камеру дурального мешка, деформирующие просвет межпозвонковых отверстий. Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала на уровне сегмента С4-С5- 15мм, С5-С6 — 14,1мм, С6-С7— 14,5мм. Структура шейного отдела спинного мозга равномерная. Соотношения в атланто-аксиальных сочленениях правильные. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. При проведении МР-ангиографии брахиоцефальных артерий получены их изображения от уровня дуги аорты. Проходимость общих, внутренних, наружных сонных артерий сохранена. Устья, приустьевые сегменты общих и внутренних сонных артерий без особенностей. Позвоночные артерии асимметричны, диаметр просвета правой позвоночной артерии — 3,2мм, левой — 2,1мм. Выявлены патологические изгибы без признаков перегибов V2 сегментов обеих позвоночных артерий, правой ПА — на уровне С5-С6, левой ПА — на уровне С3. Усиление физиологического изгиба V1 сегмента правой ПА. Устья позвоночных артерий не изменены. 

*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: *
- дегенеративно-дистроические изменения шейного отдела позвоночника
- диффузные дорзальные грыжи дисков С5-С6, С6-С7 
- дорзальная протрузия диска С4-С5 
- патологическая извитость обеих позвоночных артерий, асимметрия позвоночных артерий (R>L)

Сходил к неврологу, поставили диагноз:
Головная боль напряженного типа, Синдром ПА, Остеохондроз шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника, шейно-черепной синдром, мышечно-тонический синдром справа.

Врач назначил аркоксиа 90, мидокалм 50, флебодия 600 и мексидол плюс консультанцию мануального терапевта, Насчет грыж сказали не переживать - небольшой размер,

Итог - после курса вроде симптомы ушли (хотя они спали даже раньше, возможно усиление симтомов было связано с использованием ортопедических стелек). 

Позавчера был у мануального терапевта-остеопата, который провел небольшой сеанс массажа, шею не ломал, Разницы особо не заметил, но спустя день шею потихоньку стало вновь сжимать

Сегодня сделал полное МРТ позвоночника, чтобы уточнить нет ли проблем еще и с поясницей,

*Наименование исследования*
МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника
*Заключение*
При МРТ исследовании получены изображения шейного отдела позвоночника. Физиологический шейный лордоз усилен, сформирован минимально выраженный С-образный сколиоз. Определяются признаки дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса в виде: снижения интенсивности МР сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков на уровне C2-Th1 с неравномерным уменьшением их высоты; небольших переднебоковых краевых костных разрастаний тел позвонков C3-C7; уплотнения и субхондрального склероза замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков C2-Th1; На уровне C4-C5 определяется задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 1,5мм. Протрузия компримирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер которого на данном уровне составляет 11,5мм. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены с обеих сторон. Убедительные признаки компрессионного воздействия на корешки спинномозговых нервов не выявлены. На уровне C5-C6 определяется задняя диффузная грыжа межпозвонкового диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 2,5мм. Грыжа компримирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер которого на данном уровне составляет 13мм. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены с обеих сторон, слева — в большей степени, без убедительных признаков компрессии корешков спинномозговых нервов. На уровне C6-C7 определяется задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 2,8мм. Протрузия компримирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер которого на данном уровне составляет 13мм. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены с обеих сторон. Убедительные признаки компрессионного воздействия на корешки спинномозговых нервов не выявлены. Положение и размеры позвонков обычное, структура однородная, интенсивность МР сигнала не изменена. Спинной мозг не утолщен, структура однородная, интенсивность МР сигнала не изменена. 

*Заключение: *
-МР признаки остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника. 
-Задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска C4-C5. 
-Задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска C5-C6. 
-Задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска C6-C7.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Наименование исследования*
МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника
*Заключение*
При МРТ исследовании получены изображения грудного отдела позвоночника. Определяются признаки дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса в виде: снижения интенсивности МР сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков на уровне Th1-Th12 , наиболее выраженное на уровне Th6-Th7; заострения передних краев тел позвонков Th1-Th12; уплотнения замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков Th1-Th12. Значимые задние протрузии межпозвонковых дисков на уровне сканирования не выявлены. Позвоночный канал и межпозвонковые отверстия не сужены. Субарахноидальные пространства прослеживаются. Признаки компрессионного воздействия на корешки спинномозговых нервов на уровне сканирования не выявлены. Форма и размеры тел позвонков на уровне исследования не изменены, структура их однородная, интенсивность МР сигнала не изменена. Форма и размеры спинного мозга на уровне исследования не изменены, структура однородная, интенсивность МР сигнала обычная. Очаги с патологической интенсивностью МР сигнала не выявлены. 

*Заключение: *
МР признаки остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Наименование исследования*
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника
*Заключение*
При МРТ исследовании получены изображения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Физиологический поясничный лордоз выражен обычно. Определяются признаки дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса в виде: снижения интенсивности МР сигнала от межпозвонкового диска L4-S1 с уменьшением его высоты; переднебоковых и небольших заднебоковых краевых костных разрастаний тел позвонков L1-S1; уплотнения замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков . На уровне L4-L5 определяется задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 2,7мм. Протрузия компримирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер которого на данном уровне составляет 12мм. Субарахноидальные пространства прослеживаются. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены без убедительных данных за компрессионное воздействие на корешки спинномозговых нервов L4. На уровне L5-S1 определяется задняя медианно-парамедианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 4,5мм, преимущественно срединно. Грыжа компримирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер которого на данном уровне составляет 15мм. Субарахноидальные пространства прослеживаются. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены, без убедительных данных за компрессионное воздействие на корешки спинномозговых нервов L5 и S1. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, структура несколько неоднородная за счет участков жировой дегенерации. В теле позвонка L5 определяется гемангиома размерами 5х5мм. Конус спинного мозга и нити конского хвоста расположены обычно, структура однородная, интенсивность МР сигнала не изменена. 

*Заключение: *
МР признаки остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. 
Задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска L4-L5. 
Задняя медианно-парамедианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Подскажите пожалуйста как мне дальше лучше действовать, Я так понимаю грыжи сейчас давят на костный мозг плюс гемангиома тоже не сулит ничего доброго и видимо без операции не обойтись?

Буду признателен если посоветуете толкового невролога в Петербурге, которые смотрит не только заключение но и сами снимки изучает. Спасибо


----------



## La murr (22 Авг 2019)

@VikV, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

